# 2 subs needed Brick NJ



## snowhappy (Feb 2, 2007)

$65hr plowing an adult community no plow insurance needed. pay 3 week turn payuppayuparound. if interested send me message with your po#


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Covered under your insurance? Trying to figure out why no insurance is needed.


----------



## SnowPilot (Sep 27, 2012)

65 per hour with own equipment is absurd, I can drive someone' else's crap for 75 hour and its not mine to worry about.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

SnowPilot;1502289 said:


> 65 per hour with own equipment is absurd, I can drive someone' else's crap for 75 hour and its not mine to worry about.


Nice first post.......Thumbs Up

I do agree with you, though.


----------



## plowin4u (Apr 15, 2009)

Maybe it's a misprint:laughing:::salute:


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

where is someone going to pay an employee $75 per hour to drive a plow truck in NJ???????


PU's usually only get $75-85 per hour if you are a sub and skids get $100-125. If I am off base please let me know.


----------



## plowin4u (Apr 15, 2009)

So 65 an hr is a little short of going rate, maybe that's why there's no takers


----------

